# Rideshare service are coming to a end Insurance Killed Us



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

The rideshare industry is over as we know it, all because of city's demanding insurance requirements. Uber and Lyft want a free for all. They got away with it for a while but city's now are cracking down for example San Antonio pass a ordinance to make drivers legal and Uber and Lyft wanted no part of it. The ordinance is pretty fair.

Now I think Uber and Lyft are now in a money grab mode before the house of cards crashes so be carefully.

Good Luck


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)




----------

